# SHE's HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## OFCILynn (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful little Maggie Renae gave us a wonderful treat on Halloween (10/31) at 8:27 PM! She weighed 7lbs. 14 oz. and was 20 1/2" long! Right now she has very dark blue eyes and a decent amount of dark hair! She has her daddy's big feet with long toes!! She is very healthy with the exception of not eating very well and spitting back up most of what she does!

Her Momma, Priscilla is doing wonderful!! She did really great during labor and delivery and had a mild back labor and epidermals! 

Daddy did awesome as well!! He helped to keep Priscilla calm and was very supportive and loving towards Priscilla! It was really sweet to see!!

I GOT TO BE IN THE DELIVERY ROOM!!!!!!!!!! What an experiance this has been!! I didnt think anything could compare to giving birth to your own children.........till this.................with a much better view and focus! LOL I got to help hold Priscillas right leg and head and got to tell her when to push and did the counts!!! 

To see the love between my son and Priscilla just warmed my heart to no end!!!!!!! They both did so great during all of this and I am so very proud of them!!!!! 

Daddy is a very active daddy!!! Even including changing Maggies first diaper which had its own little presents for him and he was a trooper and did great!! So far, there isnt anything that he hasnt done for his daughter!!!

Priscialla has a natural Momma instinct and is doing a great job!!!!!!! She is going to be a great Momma!!!!!!!!!!

I am so blessed that Priscilla and David wanted and requested that I be here and to be included in the delivery of my first Grand daughter!!! My heart runneth over!!!!!!!!!! I THINK they know a little but they have no clue as to how much this really meant to me and how much I will always cheerish this moment!! Who knows if I would ever get the opportunity again to witness any of my grandchildrens births but if given the chance, I wont miss it for the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To all of my friends..........a request...................if anyone has any baby items that they no longer need...........please contact me! These kids need all of the help that they can get!!!

Thanks to everyone for their love and support!! I cant wait for you to meet this precious baby.............even if only via pictures!!!!!

Hugs and God Bless,
Lynn










PS>Internet access is limited so Ill post when I can!!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 3, 2007)

Congratulations!

Irena


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## pepperi27 (Nov 4, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## Mandy (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## gbtreasures (Nov 5, 2007)

Beautiful new grandbaby!  Congratulations and I'm glad everyone is doing just fine!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 5, 2007)

What a precious little face she has!    Congratulations! 8) 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## edco76 (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats. It never ceases to amaze me. No matter what fancy alchemical concoctions we come up with for soaps, sprays, butters and lotions. Nothing can compare to the blessing of creation God has passed on to us.


----------



## jillian (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 21, 2007)

Awww, congratulations, she's beautiful!  
Kerry


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats on your new grandbaby!


----------

